
Iranian cyber warfare commander shot dead in suspected assassination - jnazario
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/10350285/Iranian-cyber-warfare-commander-shot-dead-in-suspected-assassination.html
======
AsymetricCom
Obv. mossad. Apparently, "light to all nations" means starting another cold
war.

